# Northern Nevada trainers



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone know of any good trainers in Northern Nevada. (Reno, Carson, Fernley area) It's been a while since I've done major training... and I think my new little girl is going to test my abilities.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't know of a specific trainer, but there is a Schutzhund club in that area. They may be able to help with training or recommendations. Here is a link:

Blue Tahoe Schutzhund Club


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I will try emailing to see if they have any suggestions. I don't want protection trained, just a family friendly pet with manners. I've done 4-H obedience and agility but its been years. Our new rescue is feeling unsure and the need to protect me from my husband and my 9 year old neutered male. Though she is just fine with my 19 year old daughter. We've been keeping her in her kennel to get her used to us except to exercize and go potty. My husband has been feeding her to get her used to him. But she is still unsure and growley. I think we could use some expert help.


----------

